# Oakland bottling  company



## Joshparshey (Jan 26, 2021)

Found this while digging under house


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 26, 2021)

That is very neat!  Much more common to see that method of marking bottles in Australia than in the US.  You found some really cool stuff!


----------

